# My New Car



## GeorgeGTR (Feb 16, 2006)

A few of you will already know but for those who don't here ya go.

*Nissan Skyline R32 GTR*
Built & tunned by FEAST in Japan

Tomei forged pistons
high cam shafts
Metal gasket 
H shape connrod
Naplex high response kit 
Fully modified head & crank
HKS GT2540R twin turbos
Trust one of piping kit
One of front pipe and 90mm straight pipe
Gozigen 304max 
Os giken 1st, 2nd & 3rd close ratio, twin plates clutch 
kartz 2way LSD front & rear
HKS fcon v pro gold special mapping by feast
Blitz SBC-ID, water temp, ex temp, fuel pressure, oil temp gauges
Sard 720cc injectors
Tomei fuel delivery pipe
Trust oil cooler
Aluminum radiator
HKS GT inter cooler
Samco hose kit
HPI new bolt igniter
Nismo fuel pressure regulators

Special adjustable coil overs
Strut braces front and rear
ARC adjustable stabilizer front and rear
Highcas cancel rod
Ganadoll full aero mirror
7 points roll cage with safety pad
Recaro SPG
N1 brake master cylinder
Pro mu level max 900 brake pads front and rear

maximum boost 1.7
maximum power is more than 600bhp (soon to be proven)

+ lots more to come :wink: 

A couple of pics to be going on with!!


















































































:smokin:


----------



## vennuth (Aug 2, 2001)

Very nice. 

Silver R32s are growing on me.


----------



## Nick MW (Aug 15, 2003)

Very nice indeed George, should be some fun mate


----------



## Bandit (Jul 2, 2004)

Very nice mate. Good spec aswell, enjoy.:smokin:


----------



## RedsunsFD (May 5, 2006)

Damn Japan is beautiful, nice car too! And that exhuast pipe... how many inches?! :O


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Nice car dude.

Is that any chance the car that Keigo was selling?


----------



## Pulse D (Mar 26, 2005)

Lovely Spec.... Nice car!!...


----------



## GTR RICH (Oct 30, 2005)

Sweet ride there


----------



## GeorgeGTR (Feb 16, 2006)

Cheers guys, I should have it on friday, carn't wait.

R33 Vspec, Yes it is the one mate.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Great deal mate.

Nice engine bay . .got the Grex oil changer kit :thumbsup: What Turbos ?


----------



## myline (Dec 10, 2005)

looks very very very quick


----------



## whoflungdung (May 7, 2005)

cracking spec

lovely car....not that I have a R32 GTR in Silver :shy: 

just one thing whilst I was reading down the list of goodies

BRAKES  :nervous: they look standard except the N1 master cylinder

for over 600bhp I would get some bigger ones, unless I have missed something


----------



## GeorgeGTR (Feb 16, 2006)

whoflungdung said:


> cracking spec
> 
> lovely car....not that I have a R32 GTR in Silver :shy:
> 
> ...



Your right, The brakes arn't to bad tbh. New disc's & uprated pads but that is next on the list to do!

gtrlux,
It has 2540's!!

THE CAR IS NOW HERE AND I LOVE IT, [email protected] BEEN A WHILE SINCE I WAS EXCITED ABOUT A NEW CAR, I THOUGHT THE FUN OF GETTING A NEW CAR HAD LEFT FOR GOOD BUT THIS ONE JUST MAKES ME  EVERTIME I LOOK AT IT!! 
Not to sure about the power so carn't give my opinion but it will be going on a Dyno soon. TBH I don't care what it is, it is very very fast and runs so well...

Here is a quick pic...... I will stick some more up later!


----------



## Nick MW (Aug 15, 2003)

George, that looks the absolute business mate 

The wheels (SSR Professors??) and spoiler transform it...


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

It looks loads better, in the last pic, than in the earlier pics - VERY VERY nice  

Painted Carbon bonnet??:bowdown1: 


Steve


----------



## James GT-R (Aug 16, 2005)

Yeah, I'll agree with Steve on that one - looks much better in the last pic. Very nice indeed mate 

James.


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

I was just looking at that last pic, again, and jeeez, that's a tight fit into that garage!!:chuckle:


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

SEX ... that looks incredible now ....


----------



## GeorgeGTR (Feb 16, 2006)

Cheers guys, I think it looks much better now, totally differant car. Awsome!!

Nick, Not to sure if they are SSR Professors or not they don't have no name on, and I was in a rush when fitting them so didn't have chance to have a good inspection.

Madsteve, It will be getting a bonnet maybe a fiberglass one painted silver! Ohh and it the angle of the pic the garage is not to bad. My Old 33 V-Spec used to fit easy!


----------



## chicanemusic (May 13, 2006)

Very very nice mate.


----------



## Warp Racer (Jul 3, 2006)

Sweet


----------



## Geordieboy (Dec 27, 2005)

George that car is gorgeous...not a fan of the 32 i liked your 33 gtr better but nice car all the same mate


----------



## GeorgeGTR (Feb 16, 2006)

Geordieboy said:


> George that car is gorgeous...not a fan of the 32 i liked your 33 gtr better but nice car all the same mate


I have always liked the 33's best but I do love this car and I like the way the 32 handles they are nice to drive. TBH I think the 32 is the best drive off all 3 GTR's!

Oh BTW I have just wrapped it up in the garage, It fits like a dream, plenty of room :clap:


----------



## munna (May 9, 2006)

very nice car man over 600hp madness I love it


----------



## GTR_Cymru (Jun 28, 2005)

George,
Nice car, nice spec.
What are your plans for it? Track and/or drag strip?


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

looks great in the last pic!


----------



## GeorgeGTR (Feb 16, 2006)

GTR_Cymru said:


> George,
> Nice car, nice spec.
> What are your plans for it? Track and/or drag strip?


Gonna use it as more of a track car. I loved my 33 but that was too good of a car to put on the track. Having said this the 32 is a bit too good to go on a track  

Need some new brakes, just bought a carbon bonnet, need to sort out a couple more cosmetic bits. Unsure whether to strip the inside (rear seats & carpet, sound proofing) I have bought some new Cobra racing bucket seats and a set of harneses which I will be fitting very soon. I am trying to get the car ready for JAE. Then I need to get the engine bay cleaned up, it's nice as it is but I need to paint the rocker covers and inlet plenuim   

Thanks for all the good comments guys :clap:


----------



## nismo240sx90 (Nov 16, 2005)

very hott


----------



## skylinesteve (Feb 21, 2006)

i wouldn't f**k with it...nice car buddy:clap:


----------

